# Strange behavior



## Hedgehoglover (Aug 14, 2010)

So i just got this new baby boy i believe he is about 9 weeks maybe 10 weeks old. the first week he was super nice and never puffed up and now he hardly ever comes out of his ball as a matter of fact he doesnt. I checked to see if he is hibernating and he isnt really cold to the touch. Sometimes he is a little below average but usually fairly normal temperature. I keep my room at a constant 71 with the heat on and i tryed to see if i could try and hold him for a bit to see if he chills out. Well he didnt. And he is twice as mean now. He is eating and drinking but for some reason he is being really mean. This is all very upsetting to me and i dont know what to do im very frustrated and upset can someone please help me. He never shows his face anymore and i cant even hold him and if i touch him he freaks out and flexes where ever i touch him or pops or clicks up. ughhhh!!! please help .


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

71 is dangerously low. It would be wise to invest in extra heating. Many hibernate at that temperature. 

He is most likely quilling. Many babies become more timid and mean when they are quilling, because they are uncomfortable and hurting, with all those quills poking through their skin. If you do a search(located upper right corner) for quilling, aveeno oatmeal baths, you will find ways to help soothe his skin and help him get through quilling a little easier.

Try not to touch him too much. You can bring him out for cuddle time, but do not try to pet him, as he is in pain, hence his hissing and popping reactions.


----------



## Hedgehoglover (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah i thought he might be quilling but it just seems so bad. you know. And when i say 71 with heat on its actually 75 in the house but it shows that we want it 71 with heat on which usually sets it higher. But yes i understand. I have some sensitive skin baby shampoo that i just used to see if that makes anything better he is all wrapped up in a towel i will update yall in this thread if anything gets better or worse. But nonetheless please keep the replies coming i could really use as much info as possible thanks guys.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I might be wrong but I think baby shampoo isn't recommended because it can cause dry skin. An oatmeal bath or a bath with unscented aveeno soap and q little flaxseed oil in the rinse water would be much better.

Do you have a thermomether in his cage? If not, you should get one. Low temperatures are very dangerous for hedgehogs. Also, make sure he is quilling, look through his quills for new quills coming out. If you don't see any new quills growing, it might be mites that's causing him to be grumpy. 

Have you taken him to a wellness vet visit since you got him? If not, That would be a good idea.


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

Mine is 7 weeks and also was nice and happy but now doesn't want to do anything but sleep. He has a bunch of tiny quills poking through though, so I guess he's quilling and yours probably is too. Please update us asap on what you find. If you have a space heater, place it where it blows directly on where he likes to hide/sleep. Put it between 73-78 if it has a digital thermometer. If he's hibernating, you'll know if you try for 5 minutes to coax him out of his ball. If he doesn't peek out or move at all, try picking him up gently and if he doesn't come out even a little after a few minutes, call the vet.


----------



## Hedgehoglover (Aug 14, 2010)

I believe the baby shampoo is fairly safe because it was recommended to me by a breeder that has been in the business for quite a while. So i believe thats ok. Um right now he is sleeping in his cage but i will check to see if there are quills coming up. And no i havent taken him to a vet yet my mom is afraid that it will cost to much to get him checked out. How much does it usually cost to get a hedgehog checked out?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hedgehoglover said:


> I believe the baby shampoo is fairly safe because it was recommended to me by a breeder that has been in the business for quite a while. So i believe thats ok. Um right now he is sleeping in his cage but i will check to see if there are quills coming up. And no i havent taken him to a vet yet my mom is afraid that it will cost to much to get him checked out. How much does it usually cost to get a hedgehog checked out?


The price will depend of the vet, and if the vet finds that the animal needs some sort of lab test it will be more expensive, of course.

You should be financially prepared for vet emergencies. If something happens and the hedgehog gets sick, he will need to see a vet as soon as possible, that's why it's a good idea, as with any kind of pet, to have some money saved in case of an emergency. Also, as with any kind of pet, hedgehogs need a wellness visit once a year.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Unless someone corrects me, I wouldn't aim a space heater at the cage. Even space heaters despite blowing hot air can create a draft effect.

What kind of shampoo name wise is it? I won't poo poo the breeder but they're not always the best informed, I can point to a few breeder sites that have wrong information on them, such as their hogs don't need extra heat or selling products that aren't the best for them. If the shampoo has a smell to it, that can be a biggie.


----------



## Hedgehoglover (Aug 14, 2010)

The shampoo is mustela baby shampoo hypo allergenic camomile tearless. And i am ok with any opinion you have im just going by what i was told a while back


----------



## Hedgehoglover (Aug 14, 2010)

So.... let me know. And i checked and he does have quills coming through and he is quilling. But i just found out that he likes to have some noise in the backround such as tv being on, people around, me talking, music at a low volume and he comes out and acts like he normally does. I think you are right about him being timid and in pain.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not sure about the shampoo, I've actually never used any on my hogs, poor sense of smell and they stay pretty clean, when they do get a bath its just warm water with some flaxseed and or oatmeal in it, and a soft brushing to get any stuck poo off of them. But since I can't really smell anything, I let them go natural, hehe. Someone else might have experience with the shampoo.

But my general thinking is maybe the shampoo might sting with the new quills coming in, but in general when they quill, a typical hedgehog will be grumpy about it, as said its a painful process, so being touched and petted isn't exactly fun for them. Its just a phase so don't worry, he should return to his normal happy self once he's done quilling, I can't really say there's a time limit on that, I think some can quill quickly and others can be slow.

You could try another bath if he enjoys it, you're only suppose to give them only about 2 a month since they tend to have dry skin, but you could probably add some flaxseed oil to the water. Its a health additive found in the Vitamin section in Drug Stores and Supermarkets in capsule form, you just break a couple open and squirt it into the water. Also pick up a box of natural oatmeal, put it in a clean sock and put the sock in the water and let it soak for a minute or so. The Flaxseed will help keep his skin moist (can also be added to his food a few times a week, just make sure he'll eat it), and the oatmeal sock will help sooth his skin.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Normally, anything with the name "shampoo" in it isn't good to use, as it cleans TOO well and strips away much of their natural oils. Also, almost all shampoos are scented, and anything scented should not be used, as hedgies have very sensitive noses, and when they're in a bath, their nose is right up in the smell, thus possibly causing irritation or just plain annoying your hedgie. 

If you find an unscented shampoo, it may be ok to use, but you will definitely HAVE TO follow up with an oil rinse. While if you're using Aveeno oatmeal, or just plain oatmeal, an oil rinse isn't necessity, but many still chose to do it. 


As for space heaters, oil filled space heaters are the best to use. They don't really "blow air" thus causing drafts. You shouldn't aim hot air directly at the cage anyways. 

As for the vet, be prepared to spend at least $100-200 in one visit, and that's just for regular stuffs, checkups, possible mites. Though for something like regular checkup and mites, I spent under $100CAD. You should ALWAYS have a few thousand $'s handy in case of emergencies, or a really good credit card. So please don't let the dollar sign keep you from taking your pet to the vet if that is what they need. Hedgehogs are really good at hiding illness, so by the time you actually see something wrong, they MUST be immediately rushed to the vets.


----------

